# Suprised? Probably not...........



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Something to irritate us further..
On my journey to work, most days I travel down one particular street that has double yellow lines, these lines are parked on day after day and it began to grieve me as to why nothing was ever done about it..I mean the parking is a joke, double parking on both sides of the road to the point where only one line of traffic can get up or down at one time.
I got in touch with the council who passed the book and told me to get in touch with the police which I did.
The reply was......
As this particular area has shops that cater for the communitites ethnic minorities an 'inforcement policy would only prove to ailenate people further and lead to racial tension.' Like the terrier that I am I replied and asked that surely whoever parks on these lines, be either black, white purple or green are breaking the law? And that as we live in Britian we should follow British law???
I got a reply that stated this isnt a race issue and that it is about treating people fairly and equally.. How can this be fair and equal??? The officer in charge also added that in the current climate it would indeed by a waste of police resources to spend time on this..So go on guys if you want to park on double yellows make sure there is an Asian supermarket in the vicinity and you wont get done!!!!!!!!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

:x write in and see what you get back in writing - I'd love to see this in the press!


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Ive copies of the emails if anybody wants to see it with their own eyes! 
Id like to set the record straight. Im no racist, by far but I do believe in the old when in Rome theory. This is Great Britian, and although its not as great as it has been if you live here you abide by the rules, we have allowed people to become what can only be described as 'above the law' and what happens in a lawless society?? We shall have to wait and see.
SARAH :evil:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I dont doubt it Sarah...

send them to everyone here:

http://www.metro.co.uk/metro/standard/a ... _page_id=1

and other papers (cant find the contacts for the evening standard)


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Dee, I shall


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

princess sarah said:


> Ive copies of the emails if anybody wants to see it with their own eyes!
> Id like to set the record straight. Im no racist, by far but I do believe in the old when in Rome theory. This is Great Britian, and although its not as great as it has been if you live here you abide by the rules, we have allowed people to become what can only be described as 'above the law' and what happens in a lawless society?? We shall have to wait and see.
> SARAH :evil:


Always makes me chuckle when people say "I'm not racist *BUT*"

Who the hell is at fault here over your lack of progress? The people double parking or the Police who should be enforcing the law - after all this is what they are paid to do. So statements such as "when in Rome" and focusing your anger with the asians double parking is just bollocks, it should be with enforcement agencies. The councils "positive discrimination" is often detrimental to the communities they think they are trying to protect. The call for banning the use of the word christmas or banning the England flags during the football wasn't at the request of the ethinic minorities but by some do gooder at government level. Given the level of tension focused on anybody with a tan darker than white - your sort of post just plainly fucks me off.

I wonder if you would be this pissed off over such a trivial matter if it wasn't an ethnic minorities area?


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

So glad that you find it amusing, The colour of who parks there I couldnt really give a toss, but what I do bother about is that the police/councils do little if anything to make a change. For your information where Im speaking of isnt an ethnic minority area, there is just a large Asian supermarket, that encourages custom from a large white customer base.
I am well aware that the majority of Political correctness stems from do gooders, 
And I really dont think that lack of progress is anyones fault accept for the police and councils, it certainly isnt the people parking there, because lets face it we all would if we could get away with it.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Your message appears to be a little confused between "why don't police enforce the law" and "if you live in GB you should live by GB rules". Just an observation.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

princess sarah said:


> So glad that you find it amusing, The colour of who parks there I couldnt really give a toss, but what I do bother about is that the police/councils do little if anything to make a change. For your information where Im speaking of isnt an ethnic minority area, there is just a large Asian supermarket, that encourages custom from a large white customer base.
> I am well aware that the majority of Political correctness stems from do gooders,
> And I really dont think that lack of progress is anyones fault accept for the police and councils, it certainly isnt the people parking there, because lets face it we all would if we could get away with it.


So why did you feel the need to point out you're not racist if your gripe is with the council/police for not doing their jobs?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

out of interest, where is this supermarket?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Why do people say im not racist but....Hmmm i think its because of the current climate we live in. As soon as anyone says anything these days involving any minority, you become automatically defensive because of political correctness groups that put out these messages makeout anyone that says anything that mentions ethnic minorities is racist. i know alot of Indians Africans West Dndians Bosnians etc etc it comes with my job and i know just like Princess Sarah knows that those people dont have a problem with us calling Christmas Christmas etc etc...she is just stating that the police or council arnt doing there jobs because they arnt treating everyone equally.

And yes im racist i will hate Australians until the day we beat them in every competive sport, I hate getting phonecalls all hours from my so called Aussie mates that just enjoy rubbing it in everytime they kick our ass. but i did get bragging rights after the rugby world cup and now hopefully after the ashes 

Or would it be "I'm not racist but.....i hate Aussies"

P.s. i hate people that put words into my mouth.....Does that make me racist too?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Definately sounds similar to somewhere in East London, BTW yellow lines are enforced by council not Police, who monitor red lines...

quote "There are two things I hate in this world, people who are intolerant of other peoples cultures.....and the Dutch" end quote, got to love Austin Powers, welcome to the over scrutinising TT forum that does have some 'PC gone mad' people on it :?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

can we keep this thread going until Friday please


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> i hate people that put words into my mouth.....Does that make me racist too?


No as long as thats all that they put in your mouth


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> princess sarah said:
> 
> 
> > So glad that you find it amusing, The colour of who parks there I couldnt really give a toss, but what I do bother about is that the police/councils do little if anything to make a change. For your information where Im speaking of isnt an ethnic minority area, there is just a large Asian supermarket, that encourages custom from a large white customer base.
> ...


I think what Sarah is trying to say (and I agree 110%), is that if this was a white area those cars would have been towed away after the first 10 minutes of being double parked.

In their own admission the police


> As this particular area has shops that cater for the communitites ethnic minorities an 'inforcement policy would only prove to ailenate people further and lead to racial tension


 are not taking any action because it is an Ethnic Minority community, so fucking what, they are breaking the law.

It seems that human rights, the EU and the minorities rule this fucking country!! :evil:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> It seems that <edit> the minorities rule this fucking country!! :evil:


Aye, you're right, we do. Rock on Tony, Gordon etc


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Near our offices there is a 'tank wash' (for washing out tankers, not military armoured vehicles) and at certain times of the day there are articulated trucks parked on both sides of the road, round bends, making it a lottery for any vehicle trying to use the road. We've seen a number of near-misses, and the way people drive even with those obstacles means that it won't be long before there's a serious accident.

When we phoned the police, they just said "well, there's nowhere else for them to park". I couldn't believe it - surely the planning office should have taken this into account when allowing the tank wash to be sited there? Even though there aren't any yellow lines, there are still rules about where a vehicle can park when it causes an obstruction, and no-one seems to care.

And in case you're wondering, it's on the outskirts of an industrial estate, not a "minority" shop anywhere near it. Although a lot of the tankers are foreign, if that counts towards the earlier diversion.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that <edit> the minorities rule this fucking country!! :evil:
> ...


Spot on B - where would tis country be without it's ethnicity?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Hey Sonic, calm down. Princess was only saying that it seems one rule for them and one rule for us. More 'n fair comment. Racisim's got feckall to do with it. it's either illegal to park there or it ain't. If the Plods are worried about racial riots let 'em paint the lines out. If the lines are there it's someone's job to enforce the parking regime.

This country is getting totally fecked over by naive political correctness the authorities using the race card. It's racial discrimination to ALLOW the parking (ie judgments are being made on the basis of people's ethnic background).

Personally I'm sick of the sight of Mad Mullahs outside UK mosques calling for the death of British soldiers in Iraq while the Plods look on unable to do a thing about it. I'm tired of hearing Idiot Immans calling for the imposition of Shariah law in the UK and who pray for the flag of Islam to fly over Downing Street/buck House. Last time some fucker wanted to fly a different flag in the the UK the country lost around a million dead seeing him off. I'm weary of Excreable Extremists on benefits calling for the overthrow of the Government nipping out of the country for a holiday and then smugly swanning back in when they like.

But don't get me started .....

:evil:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm totally calm :wink: It was just an observation as to why she had to comment on not being racist and "when in Rome" when supposedly her gripe is with the council? Simple question. I didn't bring race into it.

Anyway we're going round in circles and this flames going along the same predictable boring lines of a typically Sun readers political mindset....


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> this flames going along the same predictable boring lines of a typically Sun readers


What page is George & Lynne on


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

wasnt going to mention this cause i didnt want to upset people, however im not saying that all do it but some minorities do use there race and our sensitivity to it as a loophole so to speak.

There is a African takeaway that has just opened behind us. The guy that owns it didnt bother to get planning permission (think its A1 or A3 planning to serve food). Well anyway the council got onto him and said he must get the proper planning permission in which he did apply but was turned down and must close his shop. Whilst speaking to him i asked what was he going to do? in which he replied he was going to appeal and on the grounds that the council planning board is racist towards him because hes a black. I said that on the planning board there is a black bloke so i dont think your going to get very far. He said it doesnt matter whenever he wants to get anything of these kind of people he always plays the race card because they cave in very fast and he always gets what he wants. I mentioned to him hes taking the piss and he said yeah i know but if because the colour of my skin gets me what i want ofcourse ill take full advantage of it.

Another thing a while back my 14 year old niece was mugged by 5 18 year old Nigerians. After chasing them around my town the police were the ones that eventually got them so we took my niece to the police station to make a statement. whilst in the reception the mothers of 2 of the boys turned up and as soon as we worked out who they were, a few words were exchanged and the first thing one of the mothers said without any of us mentioning anything about colour was " LETS NOT MAKE THIS ABOUT BLACK OR WHITE", then hiding behind the police they said they were going to have my niece and the rest of us done for being racist. WTF not one of us mentioned race.

It's not just British people that are racist IMO and i think that alot of minorities are more racist than us. If people didnt constantly wave the race card around in this country mainly some minority groups there would not be a race issue.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I hear what you're saying duck. It's not right. Having said that my race card is laminated its been used so often :lol:

(for the extremist on this forum I was joking I have not knowingly ever used my race card :wink: )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> I hear what you're saying duck. It's not right. Having said that my race card is laminated its been used so often :lol:
> 
> (for the extremist on this forum I was joking I have not knowingly ever used my race card :wink: )


Apply for a new one then


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

In my personal experience, from friends and other people I have met/spoken with, many black or asian people are MORE racist towards white people than the other way around.

Maybe it's a case of being in a minority in this country, feeling perhaps that you have to demonstrate this kind of feeling to make yourself heard.

And that's not all.

My ex is black, and she always told me that she herself had experienced more racial problems from asians than she ever did from white people.

I emphasise, this is from personal experience, and is not a judgement. It may not always be true, but it is what I have found.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I shall answer your simple question, the only reason why I added to my post about being a racist is because one of the forum members PM'd me about being a racist, and that I wanted people who may misinterpret my message to understand. 
I simply posted a rant on the board because thats what it was created for. I was suprised and basically pissed off by the police contradictions that I recieved. 
My gripe is with the police/councils because it is them who amplify the problems by making rules and then only enforce the ruling on certain people, certain places. This isnt fair.
I apologise if I offended anybody and that they may have took my comments the wrong way, that was certainly not my intention. I just wanted to share with other people something Ive experienced and get a rant of my chest. Sorry guys.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

No need to apologies, your post was correct and true, I still stand by my posts as well!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> No need to apologies, your post was correct and true, I still stand by my posts as well!


yeah!

now post some pictures of you on the throne


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

WTF!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

okay! your TT then :wink:


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Give me chance! I cant even manage to add the picture of my car yet!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > No need to apologies, your post was correct and true, I still stand by my posts as well!
> ...


 :roll: I dont believe your front :roll:

So just out of interest, it would be nice to see you on your throne


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> So just out of interest, it would be nice to see you on your throne


weirdo!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > So just out of interest, it would be nice to see you on your throne
> ...


Whats wrong with seeing someone sitting in there car? huh :wink:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

princess sarah said:


> I apologise if I offended anybody and that they may have took my comments the wrong way, that was certainly not my intention. I just wanted to share with other people something Ive experienced and get a rant of my chest. Sorry guys.


No apologies necessary .... you made a good point ... post any comments around here on any subject and it'll only be five minutes before the Sanctimonious Police turn up to arrest you!

Was going to say things aren't always as black and white as they seem .. 
:wink:

(PS) Street policing in this country went to hell in a handcart after the Stephen Lawrence enquiry... but let's not open that can of wriggly things.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

s3_lurker said:


> princess sarah said:
> 
> 
> > I apologise if I offended anybody and that they may have took my comments the wrong way, that was certainly not my intention. I just wanted to share with other people something Ive experienced and get a rant of my chest. Sorry guys.
> ...


 [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] You can't say that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

its all part of the inconsistent application of the law generally.
We have no parking areas we have no mobile phones while driving but do the majority follow this .... NO I still see heaps of people still using hand helds while driving and the parking issue is the same. the only place in UK where you stick to the rules is London where the moment you turn your back you will be towed even if parked legally !!

Maybe the area you are talking about by some shops, doesnt actually ever get patrolled by traffic wardens , if not then its easy to get away with it.


----------

